# AC Tournament of Neighbors!



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 16, 2008)

*SEE THE NEXT POST FOR INFO ON THIS ROUND'S VOTING!*

TBT is hosting the "AC Tournament of Neighbors!" to determine who The Bell Tree's favorite Animal Crossing neighbor from all of the AC games is.

Here's how it will work:
1) Over the next day (give or take a few hours), it's your job to post your favorite Animal Crossing neighbors (from any or all of the 3 games). *See the next post in this thread for details on this stage, which is going on right now!*
2) 64 neighbors will be entered into the "tournament"; there will be 16 groups of 4 neighbors each that TBT's members will vote on, determining a champion from each group.
3) The 16 group champions will square off in a head-to-head lose-and-you're-out style tournament, and the bracket will be posted for you to vote on each matchup.
4) TBT's favorite AC neighbor will be determined! 


For your reference, here are character guides I could find:
AC (Gamecube):
http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/gamecube/file/516502/30605
ACWW:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/file/920786/40885
ACCF:
http://accf.wikispaces.com/villagers


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Now it's time to vote for your favorite from each of these groups. The top votegetter from each group will go to the finals!

Coco
Drake
Roald
Lucky


Mitzi
Bob
Stitches
Robin

Voting goes until Sunday evening.


----------



## Zephent (Nov 16, 2008)

I nominate Lucky and Stitches.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 16, 2008)

I nominate Bob and Lobo.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 16, 2008)

I nominate Robin and Lobo


----------



## Fluufy (Nov 16, 2008)

i nominate dotty!


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll nominate Aurora and Bud.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 16, 2008)

I nominate PomPom and Alfonso.


----------



## Micah (Nov 16, 2008)

Chevre and Pate.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Nov 16, 2008)

Nominating Stitches and Coco.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 16, 2008)

I nominate Jay and Nibbles.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 16, 2008)

I nominate Lobo.


----------



## solsticeviolet (Nov 17, 2008)

Nominating: 







Jeremiah and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cyrano.


----------



## Callie (Nov 17, 2008)

Nan, Drake and Dotty!


----------



## Tortimer (Nov 17, 2008)

Pate and Bill.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lucky and Mitzi


----------



## Zephent (Nov 17, 2008)

Cherrytree said:
			
		

> Nan, Drake and Dotty!


You can nominate only 2 max.


Edit: ^ @ Sporge: Yeeeeeeah another Lucky fan!  =D


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 17, 2008)

I nominate Bones and Tiffany!


----------



## VinceMurphy (Nov 17, 2008)

Darthgohan you have the entire list of neighbours of ACCF in a topic in the bell tree forum. You could also check here: http://accf.wikispaces.com/villagers
You have pictures and information and of course the entire list of accf neigbours.

I nominate derwin and jay.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 17, 2008)

Bob and Chevre


----------



## VantagE (Nov 17, 2008)

Penny, and puck!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 17, 2008)

VinceMurphy said:
			
		

> Darthgohan you have the entire list of neighbours of ACCF in a topic in the bell tree forum. You could also check here: http://accf.wikispaces.com/villagers
> You have pictures and information and of course the entire list of accf neigbours.
> 
> I nominate derwin and jay.


Thanks for the link VM!


----------



## Anna (Nov 17, 2008)

Freckles & Sitches


----------



## Sugar J (Nov 17, 2008)

Bill and Bea


----------



## Khengi (Nov 17, 2008)

I nominate Wolfgang and Static!!


----------



## D4rk (Nov 17, 2008)

I nominate rosie and kiki


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 17, 2008)

c'mon guys, let's get a few more! 
otherwise it'll have to just be a bracket of 32


----------



## Chronamew (Nov 17, 2008)

I nominate Chief and Drift!


----------



## ~*Nobody*~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Bob <3


----------



## Chadwick (Nov 18, 2008)

I nominate Limberg and Bob.


----------



## Zachary (Nov 18, 2008)

Pudge & Jeremiah


----------



## Harrison (Nov 19, 2008)

Roald, Gabi, Sampson


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 19, 2008)

Lucky and Agent S


----------



## random guy (Nov 19, 2008)

rocco


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, to make it a round 42, I nominate Lulu.  I'll have the next round posted soon 

Please no more nominations, this round is closed.  Voting will begins soon


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Readthis post for info on thecurrent voting round!
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8020122&t=7064932


----------



## Zephent (Nov 19, 2008)

Group A: Agent S
Group B: Coco
Group C: Dotty
Group D: Lucky
Group E: Mitzi
Group F: Robin


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 19, 2008)

A: Agent S
B: Chevre
C: Gabi
D: Lucky
E: Mitzi
F: Roald


----------



## Micah (Nov 19, 2008)

A: Alfonso
B: Chevre
C: Dotty
D: Lucky
E: Pate
F: Robin


----------



## bloodbend3r (Nov 20, 2008)

Group A: Aurora
Group B: Chief
Group C: Drake
Group D: Jay
Group E: Mitzi
Group F: Roald


----------



## Away236 (Nov 20, 2008)

A: Bill
B: Chief
C: Drake
D: Lucky
E: Penny
F: Roald


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Group A: Bob
Group B: Coco
Group C: Drake
Group D: Lobo
Group E: Lulu
Group F: Rocco


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 20, 2008)

Group A: "Agent S"
Group B: "Chevre"
Group C: "Freckles"
Group D: "Jeremiah"
Group E: "Mitzi"
Group F: "Rocco"


----------



## Zephent (Nov 20, 2008)

When does voting period end?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 20, 2008)

*Group A:* Bob
*Group B:* Coco
*Group C:* Drake
*Group D:* Jay
*Group E:* Nibbles
*Group F:* Robin


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 20, 2008)

Group A: Aurora
Group B: Coco
Group C: Freckles
Group D: Kiki
Group E: Mitzi
Group F: Robin


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 21, 2008)

tomorrow afternoon


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Nov 21, 2008)

Group A: Bob
Group B: Coco
Group C: Gabi
Group D: Kiki
Group E: Mitzi
Group F: PomPom


----------



## ~*Nobody*~ (Nov 21, 2008)

Group A: Bob
Group B: Bones
Group C: Gabi
Group D: Kiki
Group E: Mitzi
Group F: Roald


----------



## Callie (Nov 21, 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> *Group A:* Bob
> *Group B:* Coco
> *Group C:* Drake
> *Group D:* Jay
> ...


Are these the final people or is this your vote?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 21, 2008)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My vote.


----------



## Callie (Nov 21, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I'll nominate Aurora and Bud.


What animals are those?


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Nov 22, 2008)

aurora is a penguin, bud is a lion!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 22, 2008)

i lied guys! 
i'll be gone studying for a big midterm for like all of tomorrow afternoon, so itwill end mid-evening most likely


----------



## Tola (Nov 22, 2008)

I nominate Teddy and Lobo


----------



## Zephent (Nov 22, 2008)

Nominations are done I think, we're voting on each group now.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 22, 2008)

ok votings closed i will tally the votes up


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like I forgot one group! There's a tie in one group, but both would qualify for the runner-up wild card qualifier spot, so we don't need to break the tie. You have one day (until Sunday night, November 23rd) to place one vote for one of the following animals to go to the next round:

Rosie
Sampson
Static
Stitches
Tiffany
Wolfgang


----------



## Zephent (Nov 22, 2008)

Stitches!

I was wondering where he had gone =P


----------



## Away236 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wolfgang


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 22, 2008)

STITCHES!


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 22, 2008)

Stitches


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 22, 2008)

perice and nan


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 23, 2008)

wolfgang!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Now it's time to vote for your favorite from each of these groups.  The top votegetter from each group will go to the finals!

Coco
Drake
Roald
Lucky


Mitzi
Bob
Stitches
Robin

Voting goes until Friday evening.


----------



## Nintendolover324 (Nov 25, 2008)

I nominate stitches and robin


----------



## Micah (Nov 25, 2008)

Coco and Stitches


----------



## RiiRii (Nov 25, 2008)

i nominate LUCKY AND STICHES AND CHIEF


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 26, 2008)

Peewee and Derwin


----------



## joeml (Nov 26, 2008)

can't read my pooker face muh muhh muhh mawhh


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 26, 2008)

Robin & Coco


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 26, 2008)

Lucky & Mitzi


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 26, 2008)

Mitzi and Drake


----------



## iMACK (Nov 26, 2008)

Drake and Bob FTW


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 28, 2008)

roald and stitches


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Voting's been extended an extra day.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 29, 2008)

WHAT!? No Ed? You no luv the Emo Horse?


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha. The emo horse with eye shadow? HE ROCKS! xD


----------



## Abyss (Nov 29, 2008)

I nominate Bill and Rosie.


----------



## MetalLink99 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bob and Mitzi.


----------



## solsticeviolet (Nov 29, 2008)

Coco and Bob!


----------



## Fluke (Dec 1, 2008)

Stitches and Lobo


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 2, 2008)

Is this still going on? If so, I nominate Kabuki and Genji.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 2, 2008)

nominations are over, but you can still vote for the most current round (go look at the 2nd post on the 1st page of the thread). 

sorry the new round isnt up guys, been super busy lately


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (Dec 7, 2008)

I Nominate Mitzi and um.......Coco! :gyroiddance:


----------



## RileyVRA (Dec 8, 2008)

I vote for Bob and Roald.  ^^


----------



## lemonbell5 (Dec 9, 2008)

avery and boone


----------



## AC:WW1 (Dec 11, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Now it's time to vote for your favorite from each of these groups. The top votegetter from each group will go to the finals!
> 
> Coco
> Drake
> ...


i nominate :

Walker and Maple


----------



## AC:WW1 (Dec 11, 2008)

ACWiiAdict said:
			
		

> I Nominate Mitzi and um.......Coco! :gyroiddance:


im getting it to!! ac:cf or ac:lgttc rules!


----------



## Lewis (Dec 11, 2008)

Apollo and Melba


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

Drake and Bob


----------



## scrunch (Dec 16, 2008)

Melba !!!!!  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Zephent (Dec 16, 2008)

I dunno if it counts or not.

Lucky and Stitches though, my original nominations =P


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 17, 2008)

Mitzi and Coco.... i dont have anyone up there...


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2008)

BECKY!!!


----------



## Erica (Dec 18, 2008)

Agent S. Kid Cat. EDIT:Stitches.
;]


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 20, 2008)

Zephent said:
			
		

> I dunno if it counts or not.
> 
> Lucky and Stitches though, my original nominations =P


Me too


----------



## Dawnzi (Dec 20, 2008)

Lucky and Stitches


----------



## ipodawesum (Dec 20, 2008)

i nominate stitches,lucky,Apollo, Mathilda...


----------



## Fontana (Jan 13, 2009)

I nominate stitches


----------



## Placktor (Jan 13, 2009)

i nominate Drake and Boone


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2009)

I Nominate Drake and Stitches


----------



## Elliot (Feb 8, 2009)

victoria, and puddles


----------



## D Man 83 (Feb 14, 2009)

i nominate Jay and Bones


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Feb 14, 2009)

I nominate Cesar and Elmer.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 22, 2009)

Coco and stiches out of the 1s there


----------

